
Thanks to Bryan Kennedy of Likebetter for most of the new look - pg
http://aboutbryan.com
======
dougw
I like the wider layout. Much more engaging and consumable. Subtle, still YC,
yet well done. Kudos.

~~~
pg
It's not wider. Perhaps it seems wider because the top bar is narrower.

------
zach
Much appreciated.

